# DDR head shape



## cassadee7

I've been looking over some websites about DDR dogs vs other types. I already noticed the "blockier" heads (wider, bigger) but here is something I noticed. Do DDR dogs have shorter, less pointy snouts? I was trying to figure it out looking at pictures on here but most of them aren't profiles









Anyone have an answer? If you have a DDR dog I'd love to see a head profile. Seems the other types of GSDs have pointier snouts.


----------



## Rügen

Here are a few links to Dawn's photos. Brady is a very handsome DDR with that massive head you're ogling. Their snouts aren't very pointy at all. Everything about them says built like a tank. The second link has a B-boy profile. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1247828&page=0#Post1247828

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1179790&page=1#Post1179790


----------



## Riley's Mom

He IS gorgeous! Wow! Might I ask what a DDR is?


----------



## ellen366

who's brady's breeder?


----------



## mjbgsd

Brady is from Von Barren Berg.

I have a DDR pup from Vom Banach and already he's getting the big head and he's only 21 weeks.










Akbar










His Dad, Aron, and mom, Exa


----------



## HeidiW

Yes for sure compared to the american showlines.

Here is my DDR:


----------



## valkyriegsd

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomMight I ask what a DDR is?


DDR is the Deutsche Demokratische Republik (East Germany) before the unification. Their lines came to look somewhat different from the West German lines. They have a lot of sables (which I love!).


----------



## SunCzarina

This is my east german boy Otto - he's 18 months. Not a tall dog, just built like a freight train, he goes about 80 lbs and he's 25" tall. He has the shorter snout as well










This is his sire









mom









Grands on his dam's side
Treu - he's a Grafantal (Brady's grandsire is as well, great line for living as pets)


















Grands on sire's side









Female on right


----------



## gagsd

Here is a DDR/Czech at 5 months....










Very nice masculine male, especially for his age (imo). And I consider him to have a perfectly "wedge" shaped head. As opposed to the pointy snouts some dogs have.

I am a bit concerned that breeders will take the DDR head thing to an extreme. If we are not careful, the appreciation for "big, blocky, heads" might just end us with bulldog snouts !


----------



## kleinenHain

Here is my male Ike, he is full DDR. Picture taken at 1 year old










and my DDR Czech male, taken at around 6 months










and my 6 year old DDR/Czech male


----------



## cassadee7

They are so beautiful. I really need to see some DDR dogs in person to decide what I want. I have an invite to see a lot of working dogs locally, so once the weather gets a bit better I will check them out.


----------



## GSD07

The weather is beautiful!! Crispy 5F right now, deep blue sky and bright sunshine, I love it







Much better than the gloomy rainy days but I love those too. 

I know only of 2 DDRs in the area, one is Anton and another is Izzy who is a full litter mate of Wanda's Ike shown above. Here's a head profile pic:


----------



## cassadee7

Oksana,

Anton seems to have a more medium-length nose! He is so pretty. I guess it is all dependant on the breeders, because some breeders sites have DDRs with super short noses, maybe an inch shorter than Anton's. Then the Americans have those long noses almost like a Collie. Interesting.

An aside, I never saw a black GSD nor a sable before I came on this site. I had only seen B&Ts and a white one my neighbor had as a child, but I remember people telling me that was NOT a GSD because they "don't come in white." LOL.

Now in a perfect world, I would have one of every type and color and be perfectly about to care for them all...


----------



## Chris Wild

Our roughly 3/4 DDR female, for comparison next to an all WGR male.










Another shot of her.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

You can also have dogs from West German lines with big heads, this is Audi at only 2 months, you can see what a big head he already has for a puppy. Of course you can tell better in person.








Here he is now at 8 months...


----------



## GSDBESTK9

This one shows his big bone, his paws are as big as my hands...


----------



## HeidiW

I will take one from each line please!!! Love them all and their differences! I wonder about the website you see those short noses on? Here is a profile of Bo:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

this was my 1/2 ddr boy Dodge









this is Masi as a puppy, she is slovak/ddr/czech









and Masi now at 19mths old not a huge head, but then again she is a girly)


----------



## Chris Wild

It is more common for a DDR dog to have a wide, heavy head, wide, shorter, heavier muzzle, very pronounced stop, and smaller more triangle shaped ears. This is one of the hallmarks of the DDR type.

But that doesn't mean that all DDR dogs will exhibit those characteristics, and mixing in non-DDR bloodlines (which has happened extensively since the actual DDR hasn't been around for decades and many of the lines are intermingled) can quickly change the head shape. Nor does it mean that non-DDR bred dogs will not exhibit those characteristics.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I tend to like a big head on a male, I want a male to well, look like a male ) and prefer a more femine head on the girlz, cause again I want them to look like a girl)


----------



## kleinenHain

Diane Masi is really looking good. I love this picture, very nice shot


----------



## kleinenHain

Here is a full brother to Masi but out of a different breeding ( same parents)


----------



## gagsd

I have seen 2 progeny of Zidane Sevens that had big blocky heads and dark sable coats and could be mistaken for DDR types.


----------



## cassadee7

Heidi, here is the site I was referring to. I like this page a lot:

http://www.nwk9.com/type_comparison.htm


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Zeno de Renaudloup another West German dog with massive head and bone...


----------



## kleinenHain

Nice looking dog GSDBESTK9


----------



## cassadee7

What great dogs everyone has! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ewww zeno is gorgeous ))


----------



## Catu

Diabla is not fully DDR, but has more than something on her, is linebred on one and it seems to me that her head confirms it.

She's small but strong built (or at least getting there) and even when her expression is feminine... man, she has a massive muzzle!


----------



## JasperLoki

This is my favorite breeder for DDR. Love the heads on Steve's dogs

http://www.vomlinmarc.com/


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer has a huge blocky head too, he's WGSL:


----------



## cliffson1

My 10 week old puppy is a Linmarc dog. He breeds very nice dogs structurally and temperamently.


----------



## JasperLoki

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1My 10 week old puppy is a Linmarc dog. He breeds very nice dogs structurally and temperamently.


I wanted a dog from Steve, however the wait period was just too long







, I guess I am not very patient.

I am very happy with Loki, I hope someday to get a dog from Steve.

Cliff, what was the breeding your pup came from?


----------



## Riley's Mom

> Originally Posted By: valkyriegsd
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomMight I ask what a DDR is?
> 
> 
> 
> DDR is the Deutsche Demokratische Republik (East Germany) before the unification. Their lines came to look somewhat different from the West German lines. They have a lot of sables (which I love!).
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhh! Ok, thank you for explaining that.


----------



## cliffson1

Arko X Theres v Grafental


----------



## VonKromeHaus

I'll post some pics of a few West German Working line heads when I get home. A few of them look like the DDR heads, big blocky things! Really you need to make it out to the club!


----------



## GSD07

Anton's dam is Theres's littermate.


----------



## cassadee7

I do need to come to the club for sure! It will likely be after Christmas before I can get out there now but I will definitely PM you!


----------



## VonKromeHaus

Yeah. Definetely get out there sometime. We may be done until after christmas anyway! lol lol Too cold to decoy dogs! lol We'll see though! 

Courtney


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark is half DDR (sire) and half WGSL (dam) but I think he is taking on the characteristics of the DDR lines more so than the WGSL, atleast when it comes to his head.. haha.

Stark's sire (DDR lines):


















Stark's dam (WGSL):









And my boy, Stark (8 months old):


----------



## mjbgsd

I love Stark


----------



## cassadee7

I do too, I look forward to seeing how much black he keeps as he grows up, too! He is a gorgeous dog.


----------

